# BBC DRESSAGE EXPLAINER



## philamena (9 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/olympics/19202508

A far more valiant effort than the twaddle written by the local journalist on Guernsey who missed the whole point that cricketers are bitter and decided a few grumpy tweets was a good enough line to write a story!


----------



## RutlandH2O (9 August 2012)

^^^I agree. It's a shame more of the same hadn't been published before the dressage events.


----------

